# Bakuphoon's art shop. Currently closed. I need to finish the current requests.



## Nope (Jul 17, 2008)

*Browses Photobucket account* Ooooh look! I found some!

*Photoshop ARTz*
Those with a * in front of them were made as an unofficial on the pokeplushies forums.
**Piplup*
**Luxray*
**Umbreon*
**Espeon* - Old
**Numel* - Old
**Pikachu* - Old
**Tsunami the Dragon Cylin*
**Cyndaquil*
**Eevee* - Old
****Shade the Umbreon* - Made for Nightster's contest on Pokeplushies
*Bloodclaw the Absol* - My RP char in "Warriors, pokèmon style"
*Tsunami the Lugia* - I photoshopped it :D

*DRAWINGz*
*Tsunami the Lugia* - An RP char for "PMD: Team Legend"
*Parukia* - Cuz it sounds cooler.
*Absol* - Cause It's cool. 
*Umbreon* - Old drawing is old.

*REQUESTz*
*Gimme my cookie!* - I wantz that cookie! Requested by Spoon.
*tCoD styles* - Dewgong should be glad Sneasel isn't in Axe Murdering mood today o.O Requested by Kai.
*No thumbs, stupid* - "Wuzze point in givin' me a DS when I can't play it?" or "Frikkin' Nintendo. Gave me no thumbs." XD. Requested by Crazy Linoone



*IN PROGREzz*
Pichu, Pikachu, Plusle and Minun picniking.
Typhlosion.
Psyduck on bottom of the sea.

*UPLOADz*
Those that need to be uploaded.

None. 
---

*RULEz*
-I only take DRAWINGz requests. Photoshop ARTz take too much time to complete. But I might do one once in a while anyways.
-I do not draw anything with sexual content, violence etc. in it/them.
-Credit me if your gonna use my DRAWINGz/Photoshop ARTz.
-When you request, please specify what pokèmon and what pose it is in.
-I do not take requests at anything beside pokèmon DRAWINGz.
-I do not draw with colours.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: bakuphoon haz an ARTz SHOPz? :o*

:D I like your style. Me thinks Tsunami looks awesome! I love the way you drew its feet... And the pose... And the colors for all your arts are really pretty. I envy your shading skills, because I can't shade stuff on the computer for my life. Mostly because I get too lazy after a while, but still. 

Uh, I, um, request, um, a, errrr, oh yes, Linoone playing a DS! Yes! Pretty please and all the such.

Yay first poster?


----------



## Nope (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: bakuphoon haz an ARTz SHOPz? :o*

Thanks :D I'm pretty new to photoshop though.

I'll try that Linoone later today if I'm not busy.


----------



## Nope (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: bakuphoon haz an ARTz SHOPz? :o*

I'm finished with it, but it'll take some time till I scan and upload it. Ya kno, my computers internet isn't working and I have to use a stupid and slow rubbish computer :/ So, yeah, I can't upload for a while.

But I'll give you a sneek-peek: The title of the art is "No thumbs, stupid!"


----------



## Nope (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: bakuphoon haz an ARTz SHOPz? :o*

*No thumbs, stupid* - "Wuzze point in givin' me a DS when I can't play it?" or "Frikkin' Nintendo. Gave me no thumbs." XD

*Parukia* - Cuz it sounds cooler.

*Absol* - Cause It's cool. 

*Umbreon* - Old drawing is old.

Yay! Anymore requests? Only one at a time, please.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: bakuphoon haz an ARTz SHOPz? :o*

Yay! Thank you so much! I love the expression on it. *saves*


----------



## Nope (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: bakuphoon haz an ARTz SHOPz? :o*

Glad you like it :D

Now, anymore requests? I'm bored and I have my pencil ready!


----------



## Spoon (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: bakuphoon haz an ARTz SHOPz? :o*

I'm quite fond of your pencil drawings; they're quite adorable. 

The job you're done on Palkia is wonderous; I've tried drawing some of the large DP Legendaries, and failed, miserably (or wonderfully~) I'm surpised that you've gottten all the features drawn so well, at best, the only thing that comes out correctly would be the pearl. 

Linoone looks adorably frustrated, as I would be. The DS looks very electronic-y, which is hard for me at least. 

Oooh, Absol is extremely menacing, and that persective is just wonderous <333 I adore the shading, too. The shading contrast is a wonderous touch.

 Aww, old Umbreon is very adorable~ The paw pose of Umbreon's left paw increases its huggableness, and not to mention is hard to draw. I'm fond of the fluffiness you've added to Umbreon.

 Oh, I'd like to ask before I do so, but would it be acceptable if I would critic your work?

 You seem like you'd like a request, so um, would you mind drawing two Shellos, one of each kind? Of course, by no means are you obligated to draw either of them, and I wouldn't want to force you to draw if you wouldn't want to. Sorry, if you'd rather not draw them x3


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: bakuphoon haz an ARTz SHOPz? :o*

Wow... The Absol looks amazing! I wish I could draw in perspective like that...
Anyway, go for a Dewgong and a Sneasel, To commemerate the current skins.


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: bakuphoon haz an ARTz SHOPz? :o*

Your drawing skills are soooooooo much better than mine. Waaaaaaayyyyyyyy better than mine. Linoone looks so frustrated. 

Anyways request :
A Pikachu, Pichu , Minun and Plusle in a picnic.
Please and Thanks =]


----------



## Nope (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: bakuphoon haz an ARTz SHOPz? :o*

Thanks all for the nice comments! And Spoon, you can critise my drawings, I could always use some improvement!

Now, I'm finished with Kai's and Spoon's requests, and I'll soon start on yours, Dark Pika.


*Gimme my cookie!* - I wantz that cookie!

*tCoD styles* - Dewgong should be glad Sneasel isn't in Axe Murdering mood today o.O

And I now has an ARTz BANNERz! Check it out :D


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: bakuphoon haz an ARTz SHOPz? :o*

...
WHY COULDN'T I KILL THAT BIDOOF IN YOUR BANNER! WHY! YOU HEARTLESS...

Drinks Tea
Sorry about that.  Anyway, the Styles look great. And since I'm here, Can I request a Bakuphoon, Bakuphoon?


----------



## Mercury (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: bakuphoon haz an ARTz SHOPz? :o*

The Shellos are awesome. And yup, I think Dewgong would be pleased Sneasel isn't in an Axe-Murdering mood today. Can I request a Psyduck failing to swim? Make it so you can see through the water, and that the Psyduck is standing on the bottom. If not a Totodile dancing.


----------



## Nope (Jul 20, 2008)

I'll get on those requests later. The internet isn't working for me right now and I'm at a friends house, so it might take a while to scan and upload them. But I'm sure the internet will be working tomorrow.


----------



## Spoon (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you, so much for the humorous Shellos pictures. Both of the Shellos look like the official style, but still keep a bit of personality to them. I'd steal that cookie if I was fond of chocolate, but I'm not. Oh, and it seems that you press your pencil down too hard, so maybe try using lighter lines until you're pleased with your picture and then outline. I tend to do the same thing, and it's difficult to end the habit of pressing down hard, and it gets harder to control the pencil when you press down lightly because your hand is incapable of staying still.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 21, 2008)

The Lugia is not amused. =D

 Nice job, Bakuphoon <333


----------

